# When did you last see your father?



## 102731 (Jan 30, 2007)

Penguin goes into a pub.
Says to the barman " Have you seen my Dad?"
"Dunno, what's he look like?"  
I'll get me coat. :lol:


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

bear1 said:


> Penguin goes into a pub.
> Says to the barman " Have you seen my Dad?"
> "Dunno, what's he look like?"
> I'll get me coat. :lol:


thats so stupid its absolutely brilliant!!!!!!!!!    L.O.L


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*my dad*

don't get it? whats funny about that, I didn't see my dad for 20 years after my mum died and then only the day before he died. No jokes about dads cut no ice with me.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: my dad*



ambegayo said:


> don't get it? whats funny about that, I didn't see my dad for 20 years after my mum died and then only the day before he died. No jokes about dads cut no ice with me.


I think the key word was "penguin".

Dougie.


----------



## 102731 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: my dad*



ambegayo said:


> don't get it? whats funny about that, I didn't see my dad for 20 years after my mum died and then only the day before he died. No jokes about dads cut no ice with me.


You what? It was a JOKE and they don't work if they have to be explained, or were you, perhaps, attempting irony?


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

"When did you last see your father?"

Wasn't that a famous painting?........I seen to remember my father extolling its virtues.

(says he trying to ease the tension). :lol:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

bear1 said:


> Penguin goes into a pub.
> Says to the barman " Have you seen my Dad?"
> "Dunno, what's he look like?"
> I'll get me coat. :lol:


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*joke*

Yes sorry, Must have been on auto last night - do get the pun 'penguin'
whos getting is coat the penguin or the barman? that will give you even more to have a go at me for!!! I'm not without humour (believe believe)


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Maybe neither


stew


----------

